# No radio stations recieving



## trorie (Nov 2, 2009)

I have a Sony CDX-CA650X unit in my car and it just quit picking up radio stations. I have pulled it out of the dash to just check everything and everything appears to be fine. Antenna was plugged in and I tried another antenna as well but still nothing. CDs play fine; its just radio that all I get is static. Has the reciever just gone out or is there something else I can look at? Thanks for the help.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

sounds like the receiver, or the cable itself, but if you haven't been messing with the cable there should be no problem. Sony's are notorious for crapping out on people.


----------

